
Show HN: Facerank — A/B test your Tinder pics. What do you think? - ksaitor
https://facerank.app
======
charlieegan3
My feeling is that you need to let users choose the demographic rating their
photos.

This clearly has a bit of a cold start issue though.

I'd really love for a service using ELO/relative ranking to exist and exactly
for this purpose.

I've used [https://www.photofeeler.com](https://www.photofeeler.com) in the
past - I think you're looking to give users a similar service. I have greater
faith in your ELO method though.

Perhaps to give you some motivation, I've paid over $50 for that service to
get a feel for different profile pictures. I'll continue to use it too as I
consider new photos.

They have a slightly clickbaity blog, but it has some interesting posts like
this one: [https://blog.photofeeler.com/psychology-study-science-
best-p...](https://blog.photofeeler.com/psychology-study-science-best-profile-
picture-unbiased-strangers/)

~~~
ksaitor
Thanks for sharing! I've seen Photofeeler.com around.

Have not added ELO based rankings, but might be fun to implement this in
future.

What and how do you think I should change for in Facerank?

~~~
charlieegan3
I think being able to say, "only allow women/men aged x to y to rate my photo"
would be the main one.

------
mtmail
There always was a market for such a service

"Hot or Not was preceded by the rating sites, like RateMyFace, which was
registered a year earlier in the summer of 1999, and AmIHot.com, which was
registered in January 2000 by MIT freshman Daniel Roy."
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_or_Not](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hot_or_Not)

"Hot or Not was sold for a rumored $20 million on February 8, 2008 to Avid
Life Media"

~~~
ksaitor
True true! There is a bit of a difference tho.

"Hot or Not" was used to compare two different people.

My inspiration for Facerank was to help me optimise my Tinder profile, lift by
ELO score and get more matches (maybe a wife, lol). So here, people supposed
to upload their own pics :)

~~~
coralreef
I don't recall HotOrNot using people comparison, but a 1-10 hotness scale.

FaceMash compared people (at least according to the movie)

------
ksaitor
Hi HN

I’m building this app to A/B test your (and mine) 1st profile pic on Tinder.

I tried relying on Tinder’s “Smart Photos” feature before, but it does not
give any insight into which picture is actually better, and there is no
control over the sequence of pictures in my profile. So I thought it would be
cool to have a super simple web app where people can actually vote for you.

The way it works is:

    
    
      1. You upload your 2 pictures
      2. Community votes
      3. You get the results which picture is better (and some feedback too)
    

As you know, 1st pic is like ~70% of your success and impact on your ELO
score. The higher your score, the higher up your position in the queue is and
the hotter profiles you’ll be shown too.

I’ve been working on it for the past 3-4 weeks and would really like some
feedback on it:

    
    
      - What can be improved? 
      - Trying to come up with a funny tagline e.g. “Facerank yourself & your friends” but think this can be improved LOL.
    

Hope you guys can roast this idea as much as you can.

Thanks!

------
lapnitnelav
What's in it for the people doing the rating?

Follow up question : Given the target audience (dudes mostly), why should they
help you rather than purposely misguide you into choosing the worst ones in
order to undercut competition? A bit twisted I know but hey, if I thought of
it, I'm probably not the only one ;)

~~~
ksaitor
What's the motivation? Give it a try… it's fun to vote.

I've posted this on Product Hunt and Reddit this week, and so far people did
33426 votes on pictures. Pretty crazy!

Interestingly, a few comments (yours and on Reddit) assume how "bad" people
can be. Surprisingly, so far, overall voting behaviour been very positive.
People have not been abusing votes, comments nor images in the past few days.

So far 170 users uploaded 218 photo pairs - and all of them are genuinely
good.

------
JofArnold
My opinion of someone’s picture is valid, I suspect, only if they specifically
want to date me or someone who thinks like me. Does that matter? If is does,
is there a way to accommodate that?

~~~
sushid
Doesn’t the other way around matter more? You want to attract people who you
want to date, not necessarily people who want to date you.

------
davidjnelson
Okcupid used to have a feature called my best face that did this, looks like
they removed it though.

------
verdverm
How about generating better ones using deep fake tech?

~~~
ksaitor
Actually, gave this a second thought…

Might be cool, if done right:

    
    
       - upload a few profile pics
       - GAN generates an optimized pretty profile pic for you,
         that you can used on Tinder and other social media
    

I'm pretty sure people would be willing to pay a couple of bucks for that.

How hard would that be to train a model like that?

~~~
verdverm
Yeah, I bet they would given they are willing to pay for super likes. I could
definitely see using it for all sorts of reasons, like automated image
brushing.

I do need a new LinkedIn head shot...

You could also get into generating stock photos for websites and other media
like marketing

